# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  الاكتظاظ السكاني و الازدحام المروري في مدينة الرياض.

## محمد المبارك

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الحمد لله رب العالمين ، و الصلاة و السلام على أفضل الأنبياء و المرسلين ، نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين .
و بعد ، فهذه بعض المقترحات و الحلول لموضوع أصبح هو حديث الساعة في المجالس ، بل و أضحى شغلاً شاغلاً ، و هماًّ يؤرِّق كثيراً من ساكني مدينة الرياض ، ألا و هو :
" الاكتظاظ السكاني و الازدحام المروري في مدينة الرياض" 
و كنتُ قد ذكرتُ في مشاركةٍ سابقة ، في موضوع "لم لا" أني  في صدد الكتابة وجمع المعلومات حول هذا الموضوع ، إلاَّ أنَّّني  تأخرتُ في كتابة الموضوع ريثما أقوم بدراسة ميدانية لبعض المواقع في مدينة الرياض ، و الآن أبدأ في الحديث عن الموضوع المذكور ، لعلَّ الله أن ينفع به في إيجاد بعض الحلول لهذه المسألة الشائكة و المستعصية ،  و بالله المستعان و عليه التكلان .

----------


## محمد المبارك

مقدِّمة عن أسباب الاكتظاظ السكاني و الازدحام المروري في مدينة الرياض :
ينبغي لنا ألاَّ ننسى ـ و ألاَّ نتجاهل ـ ظاهرة كبرى وتحدِّيات صعبة تواجه المدن الكبرى في المملكة(الرياض، جدة، الدمام)  ، ألا و هي مشكلة "الهجرة الداخلية" ، إذ لا يخفى أن أعداداً كبيرة من خارج المدن الكبرى سواء من القرى أو المدن التابعة لإمارتها أو من مناطق أخرى يهاجرون إلى المدن الكبرى  للإقامة بها بصورة دائمة أو مؤقتة في بعض الأحيان، حيث تهاجر أُسرٌ بأكملها من القُرى أو المدن النائية الى تلك المدن ، و لعلَّ الأسباب الرئيسية التي دفعت بالكثير من أبناء القرى والهجر إلى الهجرة إلى المدن والمحافظات تُختصر  في عدة محاور :

1ـ البحث عن وظائف حكومية ، أو فرص عمل لا تتوفر في القرى و المناطق النائية  .
2ـ تكملة الدراسات العليا بالنسبة للشباب من خريجي الثانويات ، مما يضطر عوائلهم الى النزوح الى المدن  .
3ـ  ضعف الخدمات الأساسية في القرية (خدمات صحية، كهرباء، اتصالات، طرق معبدة، مياه) مقارنةً بالمدن الكبرى .

و هذه الهجرات المستمرة سبَّبت و لا تزال تُسبِّب اكتظاظاً سكانيا في المدن الكبرى ، ومِن ثمَّ ازدحاماً مرورياً ، و في مقدِّمة هذه المدن مدينة الرياض ، هذا عدا الازدياد السكاني السنوي المطَّرد في أعداد المقيمين أصلاً في مدينة الرياض عاصمة المملكة العربية السعودية.
و سأقسِّم الحديث حول الموضوع إلى شقَّين ـ و ذلك لكي تتضِحَ أطراف المسألة ـ  :
1ـ الشق الأوَّل : حلول للتخفيف من شِدَّة الاكتظاظ السكاني بمدينة الرياض ، و سيكون حيز تلك الحلول " خارج مدينة الرياض"
2ـ الشق الثاني :حلول للتخفيف من حِدَّة الازدحام المروري بمدينة الرياض"، و سيكون حيز تلك الحلول "داخل مدينة الرياض".

----------


## محمد المبارك

1ـ حلول للتخفيف من شِدَّة الاكتظاظ السكاني بمدينة الرياض
" خارج مدينة الرياض"
أـ التوصية بالإسراع بتنفيذ إنشاء المدينة الصناعية في منطقة سدير ، و التي صدر الأمر السامي بإنشائها منذ عِدَّة سنوات ، و التي ستُخفِّف كثيراً من الازدحام السكاني بمدينة الرياض ، كما ستُوفِّر فرصاً عديدة من الأعمال التجارية و الوظائف للمواطنين في تلك المنطقة .
ب ـ التخطيط لتخصيص منطقة  في المنطقة الشرقية بحيث تكون نقطة ارتكاز و ملتقىً لشبكات الطرق بين الموانئ و المدن في المنطقة الشرقية وسائر مدن المملكة ، وكذلك  بين دول الخليج مثل الكويت و الامارت و قطر و عمان ، ومن ثمَّ إنشاء مدينة في تلك المنطقة ، بحيث تكون هذه المدينة متاخمةً لطريق الرياض الدمام ، و جنوباً عن مدينة الهفوف ، لتستفيد من المنتجات الزراعية لمنطقتي الهفوف و الاحساء ، و لتُكَوِّنَ سوقاً استهلاكيةً لمنتجاتهما. 

فوائد اقتصادية من تخصيص منطقة ارتكاز للنقليات:

ـ  بالإمكان فتح الباب للقطاع الخاص لتمويل الاستثمار في هذا المجال .
ـ كما أنَّه بإمكان الدولة ـ أيضاًـ الإفادة المادِّية من خلال بيع أو تأجير الأراضي البيضاء للقطاع الخاص ،
ـ يُوفِّر وجود مثل هذه المدينة سوقاً جديدة و رائجة لتجارة النقليات .
ـ كما توفِّر فُرصاً عديدة من الوظائف والأعمال التجارية للمواطنين .
_ سوف تساهم سرعة إقامة مثل هاتين في تخفيف الاكتظاظ و الضغط السكاني في مدينة الريباض ، و هذه الحيثيات و الفوائد  تنطبق ـ أيضاًـ على المدينة الصناعية بسدير.
ـ استفادة المناطق الزراعية القريبة من الموقع من تخصيص منطقة و مدينة للنقليات ، مثل منطقتي الهفوف و الاحساء ، نتيجةً لإنشاء سوق استهلاكية جديدة لمنتجاتهما  الزراعية.

ملاحظات :

ـ ينبغي لدى تخصيص مثل هذه المنطقة الرجوع الى خرائط شبكة المواصلات الحالية ، وكذلك المشاريع المستقبلية
، و مواقع الموانئ الرئيسة على الخليج العربي، سواءٌ الداخلية أو الخليجية ، لتحديد المنطقة بكل دقة  ، لتكون تلك المنطقة حلقة وصل لشبكات النقل الداخلية و الخليجية .
ـ ينبغي الرجوع لمدينة الملك عبدالعزيز لتحديد الموقع بدقَّةٍ أكثر ، و لدراسة المنطقة طَبَقياً و جيولوجياً ، و ذلك لبيان مدى مناسبتها الجيولوجية لاحتواء المشروع 

.

----------


## محمد المبارك

ـ 
2ـ حلول للتخفيف من حِدَّة الازدحام المروري بمدينة الرياض"
"داخل مدينة الرياض"
لا شك أن مدينة الرياض شهدت في الأعوام الأخيرة زيادةً ملحوظةً في الازدحام و الاكتظاظ المروري ، و لمَّا كان للانسيابية المرورية في المدن دورٌ كبير في تعزيز الحالة الأمنية ، و ذلك لأثرها الكبير في تسهيل مزاولة  الجهات الأمنية ، و كذلك الجهات الوقائية ـ كالدفاع المدني و سيارات الإطفاء وسيارات الإسعاف و الهلال الأحمر ـ لمهامِّها المنوطة بها ، وكذلك لتسهيل وصول الناس إلى أعمالهم بيُسرٍ و سُهولة ، فقد أحببتُ أن أساهِم بعِدَّة اقتراحات ـ صُغتُها في شكلِ خُطةٍ مروريةٍ أمنية متكاملة ـ  لعل الله عزوجل أن ينفع بها في تخفيف حِدَّة الازدحام المروري الملُاحظ في الآونة الأخيرة .

ـ الإجـراءات المقترحـة : 


أـ اجراءات تنظيمية عامَّة :


1ـ إخراج "محطات النقل بين المدن" و كذلك "مكاتب الاستقدام" ، و كذلك "مساكن العمَّال" في الشركات التي لديها أكثر من 30 عامل إلى أطراف مدينة الرياض خارج الدائري .
2ـ نقل بعض الدوائر التي ليست لها علاقة مباشرة بالجمهور إلى أطراف مدينة الرياض خارج الدائري .
3ـ تعميم النقل المدرسي بالباصات الخاصة للبنين .
4ـ التوصية بسرعة إنشاء و توسعة المدن السكنية في الجامعات و المستشفيات ، و ذلك عن طريق طرح مشاريع استثمارية سكنية خاصة بتلك الجهات على القطاع الخاص ، و الذي يقوم بالبناء في الأراضي الحكومية الموجودة بها ، و من ثم استيفاء قيمة عقود الإنشاء عن طريق تأجيرها سنويا لأعضاء هيئة التدريس أو منسوبي المستشفيات .
5ـ مراجعة وجود بعض الحواجز الأمنية في بعض المجمَّعات أوالمنشآت التي زالت الأسباب المؤدية لوضع تلك الحواجز .
6ـ تخصيص منطقتي منتزهات و ترفيه في جنوب و غرب الرياض على غِرار منطقة "الجنادرية" بشمال شرق الرياض .
7ـ تخصيص أراضٍ بيضاء في الأحياء لباعة الخضار المتجولين بسياراتهم ، حتى لا يقفوا في عرض الشارع كما يفعل البعض منهم .

----------


## محمد المبارك

ب ـ إجراءات خاصة بمركبات و وسائل النقل :

1ـ السماح باستخراج تصاريح جديدة لحافلات النقل الخاصة الكبيرة "الباصات"، و الصغيرة "المايكروباص" و "الميني باص" ، والتي بوِسع العمالة الاستفادة من خدماتها لانخفاض أجورها .
2ـ يقتصر اختصاص شركة النقل الجماعي على خدمة النقل بين المدن فقط .
3ـ إلزام الشركات التي لديها أكثر من 15 عامل بتأمين وسيلة نقل موحَّّدة .
4ـ تحديد و تقليل شركات الليموزين .
5ـ إلزام شركات الليموزين على تقديم خدماتهم بواسطة الهاتف ، بدلاً من التوقُّف العشوائي المؤدِّي لكثير من الحوادث
، و من ثمَّ تعطيل حركة السير في الشوارع .
6ـ إلزام شركات الليموزين بتوفير حافلات أو فانات للنقل من المطار إلى المدينة ، مع استمرار تقديمها لخدمات "التاكسي".

----------


## محمد المبارك

ج ـ اجراءت مرورية:

1ـ وصل الدائري الجنوبي و طريق الخرج بطريق الدمام ، بحيث تكون هذه الوصلة موازية ـ تقريباً ـ لطريق الدمام ، و لا تُقاطع كلٍ من طريق جابر ، و طريق الحرس الوطني "مدينة الملك فهد الأمنية"، و تتصل بطريق الدمام بعد عشرين كيلومتر تقريباً ،  بحيث تصل الشاحنات و باقي المركبات الى الدائري الجنوبي و كذلك طريق الخرج دون المرور بالدائري الشرقي ممَّا يقلِّل كثيراً  من مستوى الازدحام في طريقي الملك فهد ، و الدائري الشرقي ،  وكذلك شارع جابر ، و طريق الحرس الوطني.
2ـ  يتم  تحويل شارع العليا الى طريق سريع ، بعد أن يعدَّل  خط سير كلا مساريه الى لشمال فقط ( على الطالع ) ، من تقاطعه مع شارع المؤتمرات جنوبا الى  تقاطعه مع شارع الملك عبدالله شمالاً .
3 ـ يتم  تحويل شارع التخصصي الى طريق سريع ، بعد أن يعدَّل  خط سير كلا مساريه الى الجنوب  فقط ( على النازل ) ، من تقاطعه مع شارع الملك عبدالله شمالاً الى تقاطعه مع شارع المؤتمرات جنوبا  .
4ـ يلاحظ توسط شارع الملك فهد  بين هذين الشارعين المذكورين "التخصصي ـ العليا" ، فبالتالي من أراد الدوران يستطيع سلوك طريق الملك فهد ، مع امكانية الدوران والرجوع بالنسبة لسالك طريق التخصصي من خلال مخرج نفق تقاطعه مع شارع العروبة.
5ـ تعميم نظام الدوارات في التقاطعات غير الرئيسية "الصغيرة" .
6ـ تكملة الدائري الشرقي.
7ـ تكملة الدائري الغربي.
8ـ احداث واستكمال مخارج الرجوع "اليوتيرن" في جميع التقاطعات المهمة لا سيما مخارج الدائري .
9 ـ ازالة الشبك مع الرصيف أو الردمية الترابية على طريق الخدمة بطريق الملك فهد و الشوارع المماثِلة له ، ووضع طريق مرصوف حجريا "بالحجر الأحمر" و مُحاط " بعيون القطط" و مرفوع 25 سنتيمتر عن الطريق العام ، بحيث يكون مخصصاً لعبور السيارات الأمنية و سيارات الاسعاف .
10ـ  جعل المسارين الشرقين بطريق الملك عبدالعزيز ـ من دوار المطار الى تقاطع الورود عند فندق صلاح الدين ـ طريقاً سريعا .
11ـ تخصيص ميادين و شوارع خاصة خارج الدائري ـ مثل شارع طريق رماح بالجنادرية أو امتداد الدائري الغربي الجديد ـ  لاحتفالات الجماهير الرياضية بعد المباريات ، و ذلك تفادياً لحدوث أي اخلالات أمنية أو اجتماعية  ، واستغلال البعض لها .
12ـ تكملة مخرج "6" من ناحية شمال الدائري .
13ـ انشاء دوار تقاطع الملك عبدالعزيز مع شارع التخصصي .
14ـ فتح تقاطع العليا مع الدائري الشمالي
15ـ وضع مخارج لجسر التخصصي فوق الدائري الشمالي.
16 ـ من الملاحظ أن نظام الأحياء في مدينة الرياض يقوم على تقسيم الحي الى أربعة مستطيلات يرتكز بينها مربع كبير .
مثال ذلك: 
منتزة الخيمة في الورود حيث يُغطِّي  المنتزه  مساحة كبيرة من ذلك المربع  ، وقد قام المرور بتطبيق طريقةٍ مميزة حول ذلك المنتزه بالذات بأن جعل المرور باتجاه واحد ، ومن أراد الرجوع فيستطيع ذلك من خلال الدوران على المنتزه و المربع ،ممَّا خفَّف كثيرا من الاختناق المروري في حي الورود ،  و لو عمِّم هذا النظام في جميع الاحياء كحي الملك فهد مثلاً لحلَّ كثيراً من الاختناقات المرورية داخل تلك الاحياء. 
17ـ وضع ألوان فوسفورية لتوضيح نهايات الطرق ، وكذلك في المخارج و اللفات و الدخول الى طريق الخدمة وغيرها للفت نظر السائق تجنباً للحوادث ، لا سيما في الطرق قليلة الإنارة . 
18ـ هناك عدة مقترحات بالنسبة لفك بعض الاختناقات عن عِدَّة  شوارع رئيسية في المدينة ، إلاَّ أنه لا يمكن ذكرها بمنأى عن خريطة توضيحية لشبكة المواصلات الحالية في المدينة .
19ـ إصلاح طريقة وضع مخارج الدائري بحيث تكون سريعة و لا تحتاج الى اشارات ضوئية ،  بطريقة ميسرة و عملية ، كما سيأتي :

----------


## محمد المبارك

وقفة مع المخارج المرورية على شبكات الطرق السريعة :

في الآونة الأخيرة كثر الحديث عن بحوث تخطيطية حول طرق انشاء مخارج مرورية ـ مساندة لشبكات الطرق السريعة ، بحيث يكون تلك المخارج مرنة و عملية ـ ديناميكية .
وسنحدد الحديث اليوم عن الطريق الدائري في مدينة الرياض للتمثيل لا الحصر .
حيث تُرصد ميزانيات هائلة لعمل تلك المخارج مثل مخرج "10" على سبيل المثال ـ
و لكن بعد ان تم تطوير مخرج "10" هل كان ذلك العمل التطويري ناجحا ، وهل أدى المطلوب ، لا يمكن أن نقول ذلك ، فقد كانت هناك أخطاء قاتمة في الجانب التخطيطي لدى انشاء تلك المخارج .
1ـ فالتخطيط لم يكن موازيا للحركة المرورية .
2ـ و تم انشاء عدة أنفاق "4 أنفاق " دون أي حاجة الى ذلك، بل دون وجود أي تقاطعات أصلا تخدمها تلك الانفاق .
3ـ فضلا عما أصاب الحركة المرورية من فقد لانسيابيتها ، حيث يجب على من كان على الدائري مثلا ويريد أن يسلك جانب اليسار من شارع الملك عبدالله أن يأخذ جانب اليمين ثم يستدير بعد قرابة خمسمائة متر .
4ـ و مما أوجد ـ أيضاً ـ اختناقات مرورية جديدة كنا في غنى عنها .
5ـ عدا عن كون مسار من كان يقطع شارع الملك عبدالله من الشرق الى الغرب او العكس ، ثم أراد أخذ اتجاه اليمين بعد تجاوزه للمخرج داخلا للخدمة يتقاطع اتجاهه مع مسار من قدم من الدائري يريد جهة اليمين ثم التوسط في طريق الملك عبدالله ، مما أوجد اصطداماًُ مساريا كان ينبغي تجنُّبه لدى التخطيط .

و الذي كان ينبغي مراعاته لدى التخطيط :
ـ و لا أعلم كيف غفل عنه المخططون ـ أن منسوب طريق الدائري في الأصل هو أدنى من مستوى منسوب الشوارع والمنطقة بأسرها ، حيث كان قد تمَّ حفر طريق الدائري بأكمله و تنزيل منسوبه قبل سفلتته ، و بالتالي فإن المخارج على الدائري ـ عدا جنوب الرياض منها ـ جميعها على مستوى الشارع ومستوى المناطق المحيطة بها .
و هذا مما لم يراعَ على أرض الواقع .
و كان الواجب أن تستغل هذه الناحية لدى التصميم ، بحيث تنشأ جسور فوق تلك المخارج موازية للشوارع المقاطعة للدائري ، و يعدَّل وضع المخارج على نفس مستواها بحيث تكون على شكل "دوَّار"، فبالتالي يكون لدينا :
1ـ الطريق الدائري "الذي هو بمثابة نفق نتيجة لانخفاض منسوبه .
2ـ الجسر المنشأ فوق المخرج القادم من الشرق الى الغرب و العكس ، و الذي يخدم الحركة من الشرق الى الغرب والعكس .
3ـ المخرج "الدوار" الذي يحرك حركة السير المتقاطعة بين الطريقين "شارع الملك عبدالله و الدائري ".
ـ و هذا الشكل المُقترح موجود في عدة تقاطعات في مدينة الرياض مثل : ( تقاطع شارع الملك عبدالعزيز ـ"طريق المطار" ـ مع شارع الخليج ) ـ بقرب المستشفى العسكري ـ و الذي يقوم بتسهيل الحركة المرورية على أكمل وجه منذ أكثر من عشر سنوات في منطقة من أزحم مناطق الرياض و أشدها اكتظاظا .
و هذا الشكل بالضبط هو الذي كان يجب تطبيقه في جميع المخارج على الطريق الدائري ـ عدا منطقة الدائري الجنوبي ـ 
و بالتالي فلم يكن  علينا سوى تعديل المخرج "10" بحيث يكون على شكل "دوار" ،ثم  انشاء جسر واحد فقط على امتداد  شارع الملك عبدالله  مقاطعاً للدائري الشرقي فوق الدوار  ، و لا حاجة لوجود أنفاق أصلاً  .

----------


## محمد المبارك

د ـ اجراءات خاصة بمشكلة التفحيط .

من الظواهر المقلقة التي تقض مضجع  الكثير منَّا ظاهرة التفحيط ،و هناك بعض الحلول المطروحة التي بالإمكان الإفادة منها في الحد من هذه الظاهرة المزعجة .

فمن تلك الحلول :

1ـ تخصيص ميادين خاصة خارج المدن لهذه الظاهرة ، بحيث تكون هذه الميادين واسعة و مُنارة و تحتوي على مدرجات خاصة للمتجمهرين محاطة بحواجز اسمنتية .
و قد يقول قائل : أن في ذلك تشجيع لأولئك المفحطين لتعريض أرواحهم للخطر .
فالجواب : أن اولئك المفحطين في حالتهم الراهنة ـ أي حالة تركهم يسرحون و يمرحون في الشوارع و الميادين العامة ـ يعرِّضون أرواحهم و أرواح غيرهم لأخطار أكبر ، فكم من مفحط تسبب في حادث ـ في شارع أو ميدان عام ـ أدَّى إلى تصادم العشرات من السيارات و أودى بحياة الكثير من ركابها ، بل و من المارة أو المتجمهرين .
2 ـ تقوم الجهات المختصة بمكافحة هذه الظاهرة بوضع مطباتٍ عرضية متعددة في الشوارع التي تكثر فيها ظاهرة التفحيط ، و فضلاً عن كون تلكم المطبات العرضية قليلة الفعالية في الحد من طاهرة التفحيط فإنها تُكوِّنُ شكلا نشازاً و مشوِّهاً لجمالية الشوارع الموجودة فيها .

و الاقتراح : 

أـ أن تُزالَ هذه المطبات الاعتراضية الضخمة الحـاليَّة . 
ب ـ و أن يوضعَ بدلاً منها مطباتٍ: 
ـ طوليةً .
ـ و متقطِّعةً .
ـ و انسيابية الشكل .
ـ قليلة الارتفاع .
فمثلاً إذا كان الشارع عرضه خمسة و عشرون مترا ، نقوم بوضع مطبات طولية بحيث تقسِّم الشارع إلى مسارين و تكون متقطعة غير متصلة .

فنستفيد بذلك عدة أمور :

أ ـ تحد تلكم المطبات من ظاهرة التفحيط ، لأن المفحط يحتاج للتأرجح من اليمين إلى اليسار و العكس .
ب ـ تكون المطبات الطولية غير مشوهة لجمال الشارع .
ج ـ تقسِّم تلكم المطبات الشارع إلى قسمين : ( ذهاب و رجوع) ، فبالتالي لا تكوِّنُ منظراً نشازاً للعيان .
د ـ تكون هذه المطبات غير معرقلة للحركة المرورية لبقية السيارات .
هـ ـ تكون تلك المطبات الطولية انسيابية الشكل قليلة الارتفاع ( من خمسة إلى عشرة سنتيمتر تقريباً ) حتى لا تساهم في خلخلة و تكسير بقية السيارات المارَّة كما هو الحال الآن ، و الله أعلم ، و به المستعان ، وعليه التكلان ،وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد، و على آله و صحبه أجمعين .

----------


## ابن رشد

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ... 

لو أرسلت هذا الاقتراح الطيب للجهات المعنية ؟

----------


## خالد السالم

بارك الله فيك . والاجراءات التي ذكرتها مهمة .
الهجرة الداخلية هي السبب، وأكبر دليل: الإجازة .. !
انظر للرياض وقت الإجازة، خاوية على عروشها، ليس بسبب السفر للسياحة أو للهروب من الحر كما يريد أن يقرره البعض، بل لأن غالب أهل الرياض ليسوا منها .

ومن الأشياء التي ذكرتَها واحب أن أؤكد عليها:

1- أي شركة أو مؤسسة ( حكومية / خاصة ) لها علاقة بالبترول أو الصناعات البتروكيماوية : ينبغي أن يكون مقرّها في المنطقة الشرقية، أما أن تكون بعض الإدارات الكبرى موجودة في الرياض مثل سابك وغيرها فهذا من أكبر الأخطاء المشجعة للهجرة الداخلية بل وإبقاء المواطنين في الرياض بدل من تشجيعهم على الهجرة المحلية .
2- لماذا لا توجد دراسات عليا إلا في الرياض أو الحجاز !
لماذا لا تُفتح الدراسات العليا في المنطقة الشرقية بشكل مكثّف وكذلك المنطقة الشمالية ( القصيم/ حائل ) ، والمنطقة الجنوبية، لأن من يريد الدراسات الشرعية في السعودية، فعليه بالرياض أو مكة أو المدينة ، وهذا خطأ.
3- المؤسسات والشركات الزراعية يجب أن تكون قريبة من محل نشاطها، مثل/ القصيم، حائل، الجوف، الأحساء. ولا يجب ان تكون في الرياض الا في أضيق الحدود .
4- المسارعة بفتح طريق يصل من الدمام إلى الخرج دون المرور للرياض، لتجنّب الشاحنات التي هي السبب في ازدحام الدائري في وقت الضحى بنسبة 75% .
5- ازدحام خريص ، لا أدري ما هو السبب الحقيقي له ، ينبغي وضع حلول خاصة فيه .
ولكن لو وضع طريق موازي لخريص أو فتحت الطرق الموازية له بحيث تفك اختناقاته ، فأعتقد له وجاهة .
6- المواكب الأميرية والملكية وكذلك الوفود الزائرة  ينبغي أن يكون له طريقها الخاص، مثلاً: الاستقبال لا يكون عن طريق المطار العسكري ، بل عن طريق الصالات الملكية في مطار الملك خالد ، ويتم فتح وصلة من الصالة الملكية في المطار إلى حي السفارات ، ومن حيّ السفارات وضع وصلة إلى الديوان الملكي والقصور الموجودة هناك .
7- فتح فروع لكل دائرة حكومية في ثلاث مناطق: الشرق / الشمال/ الجنوب.
مثل: البلدية بفروعها / الشرطة والأمن العام - وهذه مطبّقه - / وزارة الشؤون الإسلامية / وزارة الداخلية / التعليم العالي -وهذا طبقت بشكل جزئي- .
8- إيجاد مواقع في البادروم ( القبو ) في بعض الأسواق ، على غرار الموجود في مبنى المملكة، أو على الأقل إيجاد مواقف  جانبية تحدّ من الازدحام على غرار ما فعتله الداخلية وكذلك معرض الكتاب سابقا، فهذا يحل جزء من المشكلة وإن كان ليس هو الحل.
9- المسارعة بصيانة الشوارع التي فيها صيانة وترميم، مثل تقاطع ابو بكر مع طريق الجامعة ، هذا له ثلاث سنوات !، ويسبب زحمة غير طبيعيةن وإن كان قد تم إيجاد حلول لا بأس فيها إلا أنه لا يزال يسبب الاختناق الشديد والتعطل الكثير. ينبغي على البلدية أن ت قرر أن المشاريع هذه يجب إنهاؤها خلال سنة واحد فقط ، حتى لو زادت التكلفة، مع الرقابة الشديدة على المقاولين، لأنهم يُقاولون بالباطن بسعر ضعيف جدا .. مما يجعل المقاول في الباطن يستخدم - مثلا- رافعة واحدة، بدل ثلاث رافعات ، الأمر الذي يسبب التأخير في تسليم المشروع .. والتأخير ناتج عن أن عقد البلدية أصلاً تم وضعه على مدى ثلاث سنوات!!
10- تكثيف الوجود المروري ، فبدل أن يوجد مثلاً: 1000 عسكري في الرياض ( هذا مثال، ولا أدري عن الرقم الحقيقي ) يجب أن يتواجد 3000 عسكري ... كل إشارة عندها عسكري ( حتى يفتح الاشارة المزدحمة، ويغلق الاشارة التي تكون فاضية ولكنها خضراء! ) ، وكل منطقة فيها اختناقات يجب أن تتواجد فيها سيارتان للمرور ، وهكذا ، لتسريع السير وتنظيمه لتكون الانسياية أسرع، ولإيجاد الحلول السريعة عند وجود أي حادث لا قدّر اللهن حتى لا تطول الاختناقات المرورية بسبب الحوادث .
وهذه النقطة أرى أنها أسرع الحلول للتطبيق، لأنها لا تحتاج إلى إلى أمر من وزير الداخلية وينفذ من ثاني يوم.. 

ومهما كان .. ينبغي أن نذكر الخير لأهله، فالناحية المرورية التنظيمة أرى أنها تتطوّر كل يوم، والاختناقات بدأت تخف، مثلا: اشارات الدوران للخلف ( U ) أرى أن حلت مشاكل كثيرة، في مثل طريق الملك عبد الله ، وكذلك تقاطع الملك عبد الله مع الدائري، ومخرج 15 مع الدائري .. أرى أنها حلول رائعة، على الأقل حلّت مشكلة الزحمة التي كنّا نعاني منها، ولم أجد حتى الأن من افتتاحهما زحمة بالمعنى السابق لوجودهما .. قد تكون طريقة ( نصف جسر ) التي هي مثل من يريد طريق (خريص/مكة) وهو على الملك فهد، ينزل من تحت الكبري ويصعد على الجسر مباشرة .. هذا حل سريع جدا ، ولكن لا أدري أيهما أصلح.

وأعود ,اشكرك يا شيخ محمد على الاقتراحات الرائعة والعملية، وأرجو أن تنقلها للمسؤولين في: وزارة الداخلية/ البلدية. لنكون عمليين في الاقتراحات
وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## محمد المبارك

[quote=ابن رشد;73699]شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ... 
لو أرسلت هذا الاقتراح الطيب للجهات المعنية ؟[/q
Uote]
الاخ العزيز ابن رشد بارك الله فيك هذا ما سيكون انشاء الله .

----------


## محمد المبارك

> بارك الله فيك . والاجراءات التي ذكرتها مهمة .


الاخ العزيزخالد السالم .
شكرا على تعقيبكم الرائع .
ومثل هذه المشاركات تثري الموضوع .
بارك الله فيك .

----------


## عبدالعزيز بن عبدالله

جزاكم الله خيرا والحقيقة مجهود متميز 


وأنا أول ما يتبادر إلي الضيق والحزن بسبب الزحمة أتذكر القاهرة!

----------


## محمد المبارك

و اياكم اخي العزيز عبدالعزيز  .
و الرياض اذا لم تُحلُّ مشكلة الازدحام فيها فستنافس القاهرة و غيرها في الازدحام .
هذا اذا لم نقُل "نيو مكسيكو" أو "شنغهاي" .

----------

